# How's the weather in your town



## richoso1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, it's 9:24 pm and it's 75 deg. here in SoCal. Looks like it's be a hot one this weekend. How's it doing in your town?


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 9, 2008)

Hummmm same here Rich 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 lol!!


----------



## bcfishman (Aug 9, 2008)

Hot, Humid, Rain, Repeat.

Typical Florida Summer day.

However there is a patch of dry air about to push through.

The smoke absorbs into the sweat, and the meat.


----------



## solar (Aug 9, 2008)

83° at 12:39 pm w/ 81% humidity, yeah even at night we look for shade.


----------



## flash (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, we are 12:40 AM an it is also 75Âº. Chance of rain tomorrow, temps in the 90's


----------



## solar (Aug 9, 2008)

So you mean it might get to a "cool" 79Â° at 5 am tomorrow?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 9, 2008)

About 60 out right now in the Sierra Nevada's. Tomorrow will be 80ish


----------



## flash (Aug 9, 2008)

Of course i am sure you meant AM


----------



## solar (Aug 9, 2008)

Yup!!! You're right. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to many beers......

As you know it wouldn't matter, it's hard to tell the difference between AM/PM here temp wise. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






It's funny when the locals talk about how the people in the age before A/C survived in Florida. I always said, if A/C was avaliable back then, they would have been using it.


----------



## daboys (Aug 9, 2008)

65 out right now. Supposed to be around 80. Good day to do some smokin. You can keep the heat down there. Had enough of it last week. I don't know how you guys handle all that heat and humidity all the time. It is air you can wear.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 9, 2008)

Its raining! Again!
Im not complainin though. Raining in Kansas in August? Inconceivable!
Ill probably be cookin indoors. Again.


----------



## richtee (Aug 9, 2008)

We got the PGA Championship just down the road from me here..and it's gonna be exciting this afternoon- Heavy thunderstorm squalls. Funny to watch the galleries clear out...heh. Yeah..I got a twisted sense of humor. But 80 and sunny till then.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Rich, if the wind is right you could drive them nuts with some good smoke.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 9, 2008)

68* right now, supposed ta get 80* an the humidity is already 84% with a 30% chance of rain.  Yuck!  All this at 9:45 in the mornin.  Spoused ta be sunny an 79 fer Sunday, hope so got a chicken feed I would like to go to if it ain't a rainin.  And this weather report was brought to you by the hoot an holler umbrella company, keepin ya coverd since 1942.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 9, 2008)

100 with a chanch of afternoon thunderstorms-was last month and again this-than back to 105 or so and dry.but the pool holding steady at 78*


----------



## salmonclubber (Aug 9, 2008)

54 here cloudy and chance of rain today and tomorrow and a hi of 61 today and 65 tomorrow perfect


----------



## morkdach (Aug 9, 2008)

108* here monday today 68* and 5 inchs of rain from yesterday till now 10:30 am raining hard as i type and smoker is putten out tbs.
rebuilt cooken area worken great. roof is super in rain and hopefully snow


----------



## fred (Aug 9, 2008)

It's suppose to be much cooler here today than last weekend.  Only 100!  It will save me some on the propane, since the smoker will heat up on it own.

Thanks for this forum and I look forward to contributing somehow (probably just ask a bunch of questions though)!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-Fred


----------



## vince (Aug 9, 2008)

88 here and humid!


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 9, 2008)

currently 95, feels like 102, only 44% humidity (thank goodness...I can BREATHE without gettin scba gear)

we're evidently facing a cool front of mid 90's for the next week, but then again, 'chance of rain' every day too.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, it's 9:24 pm and it's 75 deg. here in SoCal. Looks like it's be a hot one this weekend. How's it doing in your town?


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 9, 2008)

Hummmm same here Rich 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 lol!!


----------



## bcfishman (Aug 9, 2008)

Hot, Humid, Rain, Repeat.

Typical Florida Summer day.

However there is a patch of dry air about to push through.

The smoke absorbs into the sweat, and the meat.


----------



## solar (Aug 9, 2008)

83° at 12:39 pm w/ 81% humidity, yeah even at night we look for shade.


----------



## flash (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, we are 12:40 AM an it is also 75Âº. Chance of rain tomorrow, temps in the 90's


----------



## solar (Aug 9, 2008)

So you mean it might get to a "cool" 79Â° at 5 am tomorrow?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 9, 2008)

About 60 out right now in the Sierra Nevada's. Tomorrow will be 80ish


----------



## flash (Aug 9, 2008)

Of course i am sure you meant AM


----------



## solar (Aug 9, 2008)

Yup!!! You're right. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to many beers......

As you know it wouldn't matter, it's hard to tell the difference between AM/PM here temp wise. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






It's funny when the locals talk about how the people in the age before A/C survived in Florida. I always said, if A/C was avaliable back then, they would have been using it.


----------



## daboys (Aug 9, 2008)

65 out right now. Supposed to be around 80. Good day to do some smokin. You can keep the heat down there. Had enough of it last week. I don't know how you guys handle all that heat and humidity all the time. It is air you can wear.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 9, 2008)

Its raining! Again!
Im not complainin though. Raining in Kansas in August? Inconceivable!
Ill probably be cookin indoors. Again.


----------



## richtee (Aug 9, 2008)

We got the PGA Championship just down the road from me here..and it's gonna be exciting this afternoon- Heavy thunderstorm squalls. Funny to watch the galleries clear out...heh. Yeah..I got a twisted sense of humor. But 80 and sunny till then.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Rich, if the wind is right you could drive them nuts with some good smoke.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 9, 2008)

68* right now, supposed ta get 80* an the humidity is already 84% with a 30% chance of rain.  Yuck!  All this at 9:45 in the mornin.  Spoused ta be sunny an 79 fer Sunday, hope so got a chicken feed I would like to go to if it ain't a rainin.  And this weather report was brought to you by the hoot an holler umbrella company, keepin ya coverd since 1942.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 9, 2008)

100 with a chanch of afternoon thunderstorms-was last month and again this-than back to 105 or so and dry.but the pool holding steady at 78*


----------



## salmonclubber (Aug 9, 2008)

54 here cloudy and chance of rain today and tomorrow and a hi of 61 today and 65 tomorrow perfect


----------



## morkdach (Aug 9, 2008)

108* here monday today 68* and 5 inchs of rain from yesterday till now 10:30 am raining hard as i type and smoker is putten out tbs.
rebuilt cooken area worken great. roof is super in rain and hopefully snow


----------



## fred (Aug 9, 2008)

It's suppose to be much cooler here today than last weekend.  Only 100!  It will save me some on the propane, since the smoker will heat up on it own.

Thanks for this forum and I look forward to contributing somehow (probably just ask a bunch of questions though)!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-Fred


----------



## vince (Aug 9, 2008)

88 here and humid!


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 9, 2008)

currently 95, feels like 102, only 44% humidity (thank goodness...I can BREATHE without gettin scba gear)

we're evidently facing a cool front of mid 90's for the next week, but then again, 'chance of rain' every day too.


----------

